# Von Domäne auf Arbeitsgruppe zugreifen



## sra (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade mein Geschäftslaptop zuhause, und möchte damit auf meinen PC zugreifen.

Der Laptop läuft unter win2k, und ist in einer Domäne. Der PC hat winXP und ist in einer Arbeitsgruppe.

Wenn ich in der Netzwerkumgebung mit CTRL+F nach dem PC suche, dann finde ich ihn zwar, kann aber nicht auf ihn zugreifen, da ein "anmeldeserver" fehlt.

Dasselbe wenn ich direkt die IP eingebe.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## xCondoRx (25. Juli 2004)

1. sind die IP´s beider rechner im gleichen netz? 
2. vielleicht solltest du mal dein laptop in die arbeitsgruppe bringen..


----------

